# Identifiants et mot de passe



## JeanLT (1 Septembre 2014)

Bonjour, je viens d'acquérir un Ipad et suis en train de le configurer. 
Pour me connecter à Apple, il me propose d'utiliser mon adresse e.mail actuelle.
Je mets donc mon adresse mail qui est celle que j'utilise sur mon Mac. Il me la refuse en me disant que cette identifiant existe déjà...
Dois-je en conclure, qu'il me faut une adresse distincte de celle que j'utilise sur mon Mac et par suite un autre mot de passe ?

Merci beaucoup de votre aide en espérant que j'ai été assez clair...


----------



## Gwen (2 Septembre 2014)

Tu peux soit utiliser ton identifiant actuel avec ton mot de passe actuel, ou alors en créer un nouveau avec une autre adresse mail. 

Mais la première option me semble plus simple à gérer.


----------



## JeanLT (2 Septembre 2014)

Merci...
Mais c'est justement ce que j'essaye de faire  si tu m'as bien lu...  Car sa réponse est *"cet identifiant existe déjà"* . Donc, j'ai dû rater quelque chose, mais quoi ?


----------



## Gwen (2 Septembre 2014)

Si cet identifiant existe, c'est qu'il faut te connecter avec cette adresse email qui existe déjà chez Apple en rentrant le mot de passe adéquate. 

Sinon, il faut en créer un nouveau avec une autre adresse mail.


----------



## lamainfroide (2 Septembre 2014)

gwen a dit:


> Si cet identifiant existe, c'est qu'il faut te connecter avec cette adresse email qui existe déjà chez Apple en rentrant le mot de passe adéquate.
> 
> Sinon, il faut en créer un nouveau avec une autre adresse mail.



Bonjour,
vous m'excuserez les gars mais j'ai comme le sentiment que vos échanges tournent au dialogue de sourds. Ce qui me parait être la situation idéale pour que je vienne m'immiscer dans la conversation (car je suis, moi aussi, dur de la feuille).

Une simple question pour toi JeanLT :
A quel moment exactement ton iPad te propose d'utiliser ton adresse mail actuelle ?
Est-ce au moment ou l'on te propose de "configurer cet iPad comme nouvel iPad ou restaurer à partir d'une sauvegarde" ?
Si tel est le cas, et là, attention, je ne vais faire que des supputations, tu as du choisir nouvel iPad.
À la suite de quoi, il t'est proposé "Connexion avec un id Apple" ou "Nouvel identifiant gratuit".
Est-ce là que le bas blesse ?
N'aurais-tu point malencontreusement cliqué sur "Nouvel identifiant" ?
Ce qui aurait pour conséquence de te notifier que l'identifiant existe déjà, puisque c'est bel et bien le cas.


----------



## adixya (2 Septembre 2014)

Ah excellente analyse de la situation ça fait plaisir. Et de façon courtoise de surcroît, ce qui ne gâche rien.


----------



## JeanLT (3 Septembre 2014)

La main froide ( le c&#339;ur chaud?) : Merci de ton intervention judicieuse qui m'a enfin donné la solution à mon blocage... Ainsi, j'ai pu finaliser la configuration de mon nouveau jouet...
Merci à Gwen aussi de s'être intéressé à mon... cas !
Bonne journée à vous !


----------



## lamainfroide (3 Septembre 2014)

Heureux que le nouveau joujou soit utilisable.


Tu n'as plus qu'à marquer la discussion comme résolue.


----------

